# Using leisure centres and launderettes



## gratefulj (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm sitting in a bar/restaurant in Frome Somerset as I write this reflecting  on my (nearly) first month of full timing and I have to say it would have been a lot harder without leisure centres and launderettes. I deliberately bought a van with a shower (really cleverly designed inside a cupboard lol) as I'm one of those people who's not very good at being grubby but I haven't used it yet. I've just been rocking up at leisure  centres and asking to use the showers which on average cost's £1.50 or getting a concessional swim for an average of £4. Now I don't know if this is deemed as cheating or missing the point? but it works for me. It's been the same at launderettes, I have 14 days worth of clean clothes but have used the laundry after 10 days twice. I must say I get great satisfaction from a swim, shower and putting on freshly laundered clothes and then going and parking up somewhere like the RSPB reserve at Garson Wood, Sixpenny Handley (which I found on the POI map) and taking the dog for a long walk.
Is anyone else doing it this way??


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2018)

Lots on here who mainly full time do it and also some short term folk,nothing new just being sensible and using whats around.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 26, 2018)

gratefulj said:


> I'm sitting in a bar/restaurant in Frome Somerset as I write this reflecting  on my (nearly) first month of full timing and I have to say it would have been a lot harder without leisure centres and launderettes. I deliberately bought a van with a shower (really cleverly designed inside a cupboard lol) as I'm one of those people who's not very good at being grubby but I haven't used it yet. I've just been rocking up at leisure  centres and asking to use the showers which on average cost's £1.50 or getting a concessional swim for an average of £4. Now I don't know if this is deemed as cheating or missing the point? but it works for me. It's been the same at launderettes, I have 14 days worth of clean clothes but have used the laundry after 10 days twice. I must say I get great satisfaction from a swim, shower and putting on freshly laundered clothes and then going and parking up somewhere like the RSPB reserve at Garson Wood, Sixpenny Handley (which I found on the POI map) and taking the dog for a long walk.
> Is anyone else doing it this way??


Sounds to me like your approach is spot on 
I didn't know a Swimming Pool or Leisure Centre would let any one in to just use the showers at a reduced rate.  Is that something you found out or have you just been a bit cheeky and asked upfront?


----------



## gratefulj (Nov 26, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Sounds to me like your approach is spot on
> I didn't know a Swimming Pool or Leisure Centre would let any one in to just use the showers at a reduced rate.  Is that something you found out or have you just been a bit cheeky and asked upfront?



I knew it somehow from my distant and colourful past though must confess the first couple of times I did it I phoned to ask if I could. I now just go to the front desk and ask to use the showers. Also most of them have reasonable coffee, free wifi and free or really cheap (60p hour) parking. I've been to (in no particular order) Eastbourne, Brighton, Stonnington, Worthing and Winchester to name a few and had the same response everywhere.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 26, 2018)

i have been in some leisure centres which charge  £1.50 for a shower and some wont....  but if i have to buy a cheap swim and shower is a treat anyway as it gives me some exercise when on the move....


----------



## runnach (Nov 26, 2018)

motorway service stations are another option too, normally free parking for up to two hours and I do believe it is a legal requirement on new builds certainly Hartshead Moor and Ferry bridge have them (gents no idea about womens)

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 27, 2018)

Mway services vary hugely with regards to costs of shower....   some of the new ones are free like Gloucester ,  i have been asked for  £11 at others and in ROI they are nearly always free...


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 27, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Mway services vary hugely with regards to costs of shower....   some of the new ones are free like Gloucester ,  i have been asked for  £11 at others and in ROI they are nearly always free...



Sharing is also a possibility.:lol-053:saves money.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Jason,
Well done You, & in my mind it’s not cheating at all, Do whatever you can that suits.
I haven’t Used Laundrettes as I don’t do Cities & would probably find Parking The Nest anywhere near one a problem, (How Much are they nowadays anyway Matey?). I mainly sort out my Washing aboard on a ‘Little & Often’ basis OR at my twice Monthly site nite stay OR at my ‘Fill & Dump’ visits as I call them. In fact if you add up the cost of when you pay for any possible Parking, Showering & or a swim in a Leasure Center & the price of doing your washing in a Laundromat I bet it’s a similar amount that you might pay for a ‘Fill n Dump’ visit or even a nite stay or on site that has Washing machines !. The last one I used on a site in Cornwall cost £5 for a two/three  ish hour stay £3 for Good Hot wash, While that’s doing I Fill with Fresh Water, Dump my Grey Water, Dump Domestic Waste & Dump & clean Cassette, Then & £2 for the Dryer (so a Fiver for a BIG load) while I pop next door & Shower. It’s a little routine that I get into that then makes my Cider & Donut taste even better when parked up somewhere later that night.
As said a lot of Motorway Serveces have showers, Have Used Leasure centres, & even A fair few Marinas & Boat yards, But again prefer to Shower aboard.


----------



## bobj808 (Nov 27, 2018)

We stayed on a touring site in the summer - there is a big beach car park very close to it. We saw wild campers from a couple of motorhomes using the car park popping in to use the toilets and showers. Maybe another option?


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 27, 2018)

We use our shower in the van every day, but that means finding water much more often. Your system seems to work for you so that’s great.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 27, 2018)

We've often used leisure centers etc... Usually small charge for use of facilities...
Or in the case of Pwhelli they said there was, no charge for the, use of the showers in the conference center etc near the marina... Stuck £5 in the RNLI collection box for the pair of us to shower.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 27, 2018)

some small ports/fishing harbours have good showers for the fishermen - they are sometimes....


----------



## peter palance (Nov 27, 2018)

*come on*



trevskoda said:


> Sharing is also a possibility.:lol-053:saves money.



come on only mucky people wash in your case we will make an alou anse go to it, best of luck and best of smells, pj


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 27, 2018)

*Whatever works for you*

Is good..
I like the approach.

It also gets you out and about


----------



## gratefulj (Nov 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Jason,
> Well done You, & in my mind it’s not cheating at all, Do whatever you can that suits.
> I haven’t Used Laundrettes as I don’t do Cities & would probably find Parking The Nest anywhere near one a problem, (How Much are they nowadays anyway Matey?). I mainly sort out my Washing aboard on a ‘Little & Often’ basis OR at my twice Monthly site nite stay OR at my ‘Fill & Dump’ visits as I call them. In fact if you add up the cost of when you pay for any possible Parking, Showering & or a swim in a Leasure Center & the price of doing your washing in a Laundromat I bet it’s a similar amount that you might pay for a ‘Fill n Dump’ visit or even a nite stay or on site that has Washing machines !. The last one I used on a site in Cornwall cost £5 for a two/three  ish hour stay £3 for Good Hot wash, While that’s doing I Fill with Fresh Water, Dump my Grey Water, Dump Domestic Waste & Dump & clean Cassette, Then & £2 for the Dryer (so a Fiver for a BIG load) while I pop next door & Shower. It’s a little routine that I get into that then makes my Cider & Donut taste even better when parked up somewhere later that night.
> As said a lot of Motorway Serveces have showers, Have Used Leasure centres, & even A fair few Marinas & Boat yards, But again prefer to Shower aboard.



Thanks mate. Your probably right about the maths (approx £8 to wash and dry a large load) it's gonna be close to stopping at a site hey though the swim is a bit of a deal breaker. I'm still finding my feet and developing a routine that works for me. Luckily my wagon is small enough for me to be able to go into the bigger towns and cities though I did nearly come unstuck last night trying to find a POI called Heavens Gate near Longleat going down single track farm roads then having to do 15 point turns lol..... I never found the POI and at midnight pulled into what I thought was the main carpark for Longleat, popped the roof and went to bed. Woke up this morning and was told it was a caravan club site and they wanted £23, I argued the toss as I hadn't actually entered the site and they told me to bugger off or they'd call the police..... another fulltiming adventure


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 27, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Sounds to me like your approach is spot on
> I didn't know a Swimming Pool or Leisure Centre would let any one in to just use the showers at a reduced rate.  Is that something you found out or have you just been a bit cheeky and asked upfront?



Surely this is the origin of the term 'Public Baths' and 'Swimming Paths' Possibly the local authorities had some obligation to provide such facilities.

I certainly remember as a youngster that a bath or shower and towels was on the price list when we went swimming.

Paul


----------



## alcam (Nov 27, 2018)

gratefulj said:


> Thanks mate. Your probably right about the maths (approx £8 to wash and dry a large load) it's gonna be close to stopping at a site hey though the swim is a bit of a deal breaker. I'm still finding my feet and developing a routine that works for me. Luckily my wagon is small enough for me to be able to go into the bigger towns and cities though I did nearly come unstuck last night trying to find a POI called Heavens Gate near Longleat going down single track farm roads then having to do 15 point turns lol..... I never found the POI and at midnight pulled into what I thought was the main carpark for Longleat, popped the roof and went to bed. Woke up this morning and was told it was a caravan club site and they wanted £23, I argued the toss as I hadn't actually entered the site and *they told me to bugger off or they'd call the police.*.... another fulltiming adventure



Reasonable choice presume you buggered off ? Think thats called a result .
By product re leisure centres think they want as much footfall/business as possible . Every £1.50 counts


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 27, 2018)

gratefulj said:


> Thanks mate. Your probably right about the maths (approx £8 to wash and dry a large load) it's gonna be close to stopping at a site hey though the swim is a bit of a deal breaker. I'm still finding my feet and developing a routine that works for me. Luckily my wagon is small enough for me to be able to go into the bigger towns and cities though I did nearly come unstuck last night trying to find a POI called Heavens Gate near Longleat going down single track farm roads then having to do 15 point turns lol..... I never found the POI and at midnight pulled into what I thought was the main carpark for Longleat, popped the roof and went to bed. Woke up this morning and was told it was a caravan club site and they wanted £23, I argued the toss as I hadn't actually entered the site and they told me to bugger off or they'd call the police..... another fulltiming adventure



So Jason how are you finding the Life Generally ?.
Yeah it’s a kinda close call & possibly good alternative to keep in mind.
So Say £8 For wash n Dry.
I think I read somewhere that it’s £1:50/£2 for just Shower Use, so it’s up around the £10 mark if no Parking fee or Swimming or swimming cost. Although I doubt you can get rid of Grey, Cassette, Or a few bags of Domestic Waste as you could on a flying ‘Dump n Fill’ site visit!.
yes have to agree that I can see that the swim would sway it (How much is a Swim ?).
One of the places I have stayed when around that area was in a car park on the main road not far & on the same side as ‘The Pancake Cafe’ I think it was called, Lovely Walking area to.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 27, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Surely this is the origin of the term 'Public Baths' and 'Swimming Paths' Possibly the local authorities had some obligation to provide such facilities.
> 
> I certainly remember as a youngster that a bath or shower and towels was on the price list when we went swimming.
> 
> Paul



our local pool which i learnt to swim in was fabulous...  a big pool which went down to  10'6" under the high diving board and lots of showers and a "slipper baths"  - i never worked out why slippers needed a separate room of their own...   cos i never dared go into it as a kid  in case it was a "You'll get the slipper little madam if you dont behave" kind of a room.....

other baths near us had laundries as well....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 27, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> our local pool which i learnt to swim in was fabulous...  a big pool which went down to  10'6" under the high diving board and lots of showers and a "slipper baths"  - i never worked out why slippers needed a separate room of their own...   cos i never dared go into it as a kid  in case it was a "You'll get the slipper little madam if you dont behave" kind of a room.....
> 
> other baths near us had laundries as well....



Hi ya DG,
Having a laundry at a Pool would be a MASSIVE bonus !.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 27, 2018)

Think it has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum, but apparently a good option for overnighting is to join the National Trust?  I understand that lets you overnight in the majority of NT carparks and of course gives you a lot of gardens and 'national treasures' to visit.



paulhelenwilko said:


> Surely this is the origin of the term 'Public Baths' and 'Swimming Paths' Possibly the local authorities had some obligation to provide such facilities.
> 
> I certainly remember as a youngster that a bath or shower and towels was on the price list when we went swimming.
> 
> Paul


I suspect those days are long gone, sadly.  The nice open air pool I used to go to in the local town (Martins Pool in Wokingham for anyone who remembers that one) has been a housing development for years. Shame really as it had lots of little wooded areas where young couples used to nip into for some 'privacy' :tongue:
Also used to go on family trips to a great open air pool in Camberley - the 'Blue Pool'  (now serving the town as .... yup. A housing development)
My primary school had a little 10M pool that you could get a summer pass for in the long holidays and used to go every day - great for getting away from my mum    Of course that is long gone as well.  Now part of a housing development for wrinklies.

All Local Authorities are interested in is selling land for houses not providing amenities or facilities.


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 27, 2018)

> We stayed on a touring site in the summer - there is a big beach car park very close to it. We saw wild campers from a couple of motorhomes using the car park popping in to use the toilets and showers. Maybe another option?



there is a word for that  - theft! (to be more accurate 'obtaining pecunary advantage')

that said if you park in a certain forest just north of Oban its a 50 yard walk into the C&CC toilets/showers


----------



## Caz (Nov 27, 2018)

I used the shower in a motorway services in Devon last year but I can't remember which it was. It was free but did involve me going into the Gents as that was where it was located. It was a lovely hot shower but I did get some strange looks coming out of the gents. I had to leave my van keys with the man in W H Smiths in return for the key.

I have noticed some in the Ladies in some m/way services which appeared to be free - just wander in and use them, but I can't remember where.

When I was young the swimming baths in town had a section with some huge baths in, also some private rooms with baths, and I remember seeing people coming in to use them. Sadly that has gone, demolished in the 70s and replaced by a warden controlled housing unit for single young people, I suppose we needed that more than baths nowadays. They built a new Leisure Centre with pool instead. Now they've built an even bigger one and the first stands empty.


----------



## alcam (Nov 27, 2018)

Caz said:


> I used the shower in a motorway services in Devon last year but I can't remember which it was. It was free but did involve me going into the Gents as that was where it was located. It was a lovely hot shower but I did get some strange looks coming out of the gents. I had to leave my van keys with the man in W H Smiths in return for the key.
> 
> I have noticed some in the Ladies in some m/way services which appeared to be free - just wander in and use them, but I can't remember where.
> 
> When I was young the swimming baths in town had a section with some huge baths in, also some private rooms with baths, and I remember seeing people coming in to use them. Sadly that has gone, demolished in the 70s and replaced by a warden controlled housing unit for single young people, I suppose we needed that more than baths nowadays. They built a new Leisure Centre with pool instead. Now they've built an even bigger one and the first stands empty.



First flat had no bath , outside toilet . Used to go and have a bath then do washing in bath . Attendant used to bang on door shouting time up .
Baths were huge , carbolic soap provided


----------



## gratefulj (Nov 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So Jason how are you finding the Life Generally ?.
> Yeah it’s a kinda close call & possibly good alternative to keep in mind.
> So Say £8 For wash n Dry.
> I think I read somewhere that it’s £1:50/£2 for just Shower Use, so it’s up around the £10 mark if no Parking fee or Swimming or swimming cost. Although I doubt you can get rid of Grey, Cassette, Or a few bags of Domestic Waste as you could on a flying ‘Dump n Fill’ site visit!.
> ...



So far it's been all adventure. From a very grounding beginning with mechanical problems to interesting encounters with new people every day. I had the option to go straight to a site in Spain when I started but fancied doing the winter in the UK. The van is old, damp and cold but it's ok as I don't notice in the night when the dogs stretched out beside me under the covers. I've got a question for you though about heating. I've got a gas heater that is obviously as old as the van and looks to have been part of the original conversion but seems to work ok. Would you leave it on all night on low? I have also got a working carbon monoxide/dioxide alarm as well.

I'm heading to Wales in December then on to the West coast of Ireland for Christmas then a ferry up to Scotland in January for a bit of skiing. It's actually a bit of a personal test cos if I can do all that through the winter in this little old van I can pretty much do anything in it.
How long have you been doing this??


----------



## runnach (Nov 27, 2018)

Carvers fires and Trumas are designed as room sealed appliances so can be left on overnight with one important proviso , That is on an unknown appliance a service is a good idea more accurately the seal between the fire and flue should be replaced if it has been disconnected ( which you don't know ) so worth the effortand it shouldn't give any problems 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Matey,
I’m so glad that it’s working out for you, & it seems that you have the right kinda Positive Mental Attitude to this life.
I have to say that I’m not a great fan of Gas, Weird I know but I consider it a Wet heat, But Having said that it’s certainly economical & if fitted correctly so long as your on board ‘Housekeeping’ discipline is practiced & have both Adequate high & Low Level ventilations then I’m sure that a well kept & serviced gas fire will be fine to keep on low for hours on end.
I’ve been on The Nest (1996 Autotrail Chieftain Tag on a Peugeot Boxer an old one but a Good one in my mind) for about 6 years now, Before that I had a LDV Luton van & before that 0ver 25 years on Various Boats that I Bought, Renovated Or Built. So I’ve NEVER lived in a house !.
I love the sound of your imminent travels & really hope to catch you on the road at some point.
Give the dog a Ruff from me & be safe.


----------



## martinmartin (Nov 27, 2018)

Whith all due respect what is it with showers, for the last 9 year's lve had a strip wash in less than four litres of water daily,l think the need to shower daily is optional probably more a state of mind.


----------



## QFour (Nov 27, 2018)

We are fans of using a handy leisure centre.  You can have a nice swim and a hot shower all for a reasonable price!  

Mrs QFour


----------



## alcam (Nov 28, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> Whith all due respect what is it with showers, for the last 9 year's lve had a strip wash in less than four litres of water daily,l think the need to shower daily is optional probably more a state of mind.



Shower motorhome style doesn't use 4 litres surely ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 28, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> Whith all due respect what is it with showers, for the last 9 year's lve had a strip wash in less than four litres of water daily,l think the need to shower daily is optional probably more a state of mind.



Hi ya Martin,
Well for me it’s more about Routine & Feeling Smug from the The satisfying Discipline Of liveing, Working Traveling , Eating & Sleeping in What by some is considered a small space in my chosen ‘Alternative’ lifestyle I like to feel Capable & Confidant in the fact that it’s as comfortable & as Clean as I can make both Myself & My environment.
When Working i Shower EVERY evening as I’m normally Really grubby from Shuffling Around, When not working I Strip wash as you say so it’s Alternate Days showering & normally on days I’m doing a small load of my clothes washing.
I’ve got PLENTY of hot water most of the time so,,,,,,Why Not !.
As for Water usage, I know I use Around the 150/200lt a week mark,,,,I also know that My Washing machine takes around the 35/45lt Mark per load, & I do 2 or 3 small loads a week. (Saving the big Bedding loads for my site ‘Fill n Dump’ visits).  For me to have a good Shower it Takes Around the 5/6lt Mark at a Guess, By the time I’ve allowed for the Cooking, Tea/Coffee, Washing up, Shaveing, Washed the coffee grounds out of the Cafeteria & Wipe Down I would imagine I’m safe in saying I use Around 50lt of water on Shower & Clothes washing days, maybe 8/9lt on Non clothes washing days at a Guess for all my Livaboard needs. NEVER EVER ran out of water yet.


----------



## Debroos (Nov 28, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Mway services vary hugely with regards to costs of shower....   some of the new ones are free like Gloucester ,  i have been asked for  £11 at others and in ROI they are nearly always free...



I can't remember motorway sevices in ROI! Do they tend to be in the east?


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Debroos said:


> I can't remember motorway sevices in ROI! Do they tend to be in the east?



i found  lovely free shower on a small services on my way from mayo  heading east towards Dublin to get the ferry to Holyhead -  but i wont be doing the motorway route again as the Dublin area toll system is an utter nightmare - some of them you can only pay on the internet and the website you need to do that is on the overhead gantries  !!!   yes right  i'm gonna try and read that and write it down whilst driving at 70mph.....


----------



## Debroos (Nov 28, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Think it has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum, but apparently a good option for overnighting is to join the National Trust?  I understand that lets you overnight in the majority of NT carparks and of course gives you a lot of gardens and 'national treasures' to visit.
> 
> 
> I suspect those days are long gone, sadly.  The nice open air pool I used to go to in the local town (Martins Pool in Wokingham for anyone who remembers that one) has been a housing development for years. Shame really as it had lots of little wooded areas where young couples used to nip into for some 'privacy' :tongue:
> ...



Lots of National Trust car parks have no overnighting signs...


----------



## IJenk52 (Nov 28, 2018)

Gretna Green services has free showers...…...


----------



## Caz (Nov 28, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> Whith all due respect what is it with showers, for the last 9 year's lve had a strip wash in less than four litres of water daily,l think the need to shower daily is optional probably more a state of mind.



4 litres? Wash is fine on a daily basis - more like 1 litre is plenty though in a small sink. 

However, hair is difficult in a small sink, hence my need for a shower every few days.

I have never lived anywhere that has a shower, at home I bathe. Water, gas and time consumption would be horrendous if I did that every day.


----------



## gratefulj (Nov 28, 2018)

*Glad I signed up to this*

Thank you all so much. I'm really glad I signed up to Wildcamping. The camaraderie is fantastic and I don't feel daft asking questions. Your combined experience is a great resource that I'm sure I will be constantly tapping into in the future. Cheers.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2018)

gratefulj said:


> Thank you all so much. I'm really glad I signed up to Wildcamping. The camaraderie is fantastic and I don't feel daft asking questions. Your combined experience is a great resource that I'm sure I will be constantly tapping into in the future. Cheers.



Hi ya Grarefulj,
Yes as you would expect on a public forum there’s a really good mix of Fun, Helpful, Knowledgable & Factual Members On here. There’s also Maybe unnecessarily confrontational, Verbally Forceful & Argumentative member but to be fair it’s the same with any collection of people in most walks of life isn’t it.
Ask away & I’m confident that in amongst the cross section of replies you will be able to pick out an answer that you can make work for you.
Bottom line,,,,Just Enjoy!.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 20, 2018)

Just catching up here, l boil about a litre of water tip it into the sink and add cold to suit, milder weather it's more colder weather it's less.its nice to have the luxury of a shower but it isn't a necessity.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 20, 2018)

Caz said:


> 4 litres? Wash is fine on a daily basis - more like 1 litre is plenty though in a small sink.
> 
> However, hair is difficult in a small sink, hence my need for a shower every few days.
> 
> I have never lived anywhere that has a shower, at home I bathe. Water, gas and time consumption would be horrendous if I did that every day.


I shave my head almost daily, have you ever thought about going maintenance free dreadlocks


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> I shave my head almost daily, have you ever thought about going maintenance free dreadlocks



Dont think the girls will go for shaved heads,well maybe the tough ones.:scared:


----------



## Caz (Dec 21, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> I shave my head almost daily, have you ever thought about going maintenance free dreadlocks



Maintenance free? Apparently not! YouTube


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 21, 2018)

Caz said:


> Maintenance free? Apparently not! YouTube



Yes apparently its a rumour you don't wash dreds but when they do its a damp sponge and little shampoo,so go on Caz grow some dreds and use less water.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 21, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Dont think the girls will go for shaved heads,well maybe the tough ones.:scared:



Shaved heads popular in yorshire Trev,plenty of tough birds as well.


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 21, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> Just catching up here, l boil about a litre of water tip it into the sink and add cold to suit, milder weather it's more colder weather it's less.its nice to have the luxury of a shower but it isn't a necessity.



But do you find you struggle to get into the sink?


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 21, 2018)

shaunr68 said:


> But do you find you struggle to get into the sink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,l vault the sink but that Vim don't half chafe yer knackers though.


----------



## Caz (Dec 22, 2018)

martinmartin said:


> Yes apparently its a rumour you don't wash dreds but when they do its a damp sponge and little shampoo,so go on Caz grow some dreds and use less water.



It's not the water, it's the 5 hours a month pulling the new growth through with a crochet hook. Ouch!


----------



## Deleted member 74314 (Dec 24, 2018)

Caz said:


> It's not the water, it's the 5 hours a month pulling the new growth through with a crochet hook. Ouch!



I now have to sleep with that image etched on my mind. Thank you .


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2018)

Tonight the night for me.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 7, 2020)

excellent article..we used to live full time in a hymer and every saturday was my chore to go the bagwash..it was a nice time out on  my own for a few hours and the other half got a lie in,,makes the world go a lot better....looking at air head toilets for my next build,dont have to empty the no2,s for 2-3 months and the wee evey 5 days ,,can do that in a pub with a rucksack.....and some guys are useing pool filter renewable water circulation for showers through a uv system,,can use 3 litres around and around,,,cheers


----------



## Glass man (Jun 7, 2020)

If you are fulltime then go into Europe as soon as you can.
Next year you will be limited to 90 days. Brexit.
You can of course go out of the Schenegen area. 
Look up excellent threads on this.
Above all stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 7, 2020)

We have a new leisure center  near us but unfortunately our fellow travelers! moved in  ,so up went the dreaded height barrier .it is also a pain for the center as they have many coaches arrive  and has to be manually unlocked


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> We have a new leisure center  near us but unfortunately our fellow travelers! moved in  ,so up went the dreaded height barrier .it is also a pain for the center as they have many coaches arrive  and has to be manually unlocked


They have to do the same here except the big one at the valley beside the rathcool est,they know better as the hoods would empty them.


----------

